

Show HN: Jobs that fits you(Job Seeker) - parth21shah
http://mahasherpa.com

======
saamm
I'm not in the target market for this, so the only feedback I have is that I
think "6,00,000+ jobs accross India" should be "600,000+ jobs across India".

